# Anti-Vandalism Methods



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

What are some pretty solid methods to avoid valdalism in a yard display??

I already thought of running heavy duty fishing line throuout the graveyard in every which way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Motion lighting, fake cameras ( with signs stating "you are being recorded" )
should work for you.

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Motion lighting, fake cameras ( with signs stating "you are being recorded" )
> should work for you.
> 
> Jeff


yah i use th fake camera method 2  as long as you really advertise liek that it works for me but my neighbourhoods pretty well safe. Plus im friends with most of the kids that would vandalize  lol. Also it not really a great idea to leave to much out side after 9 or 10 anyway. I usually take everything that i actually like inside.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Gaurd Dogs................ or just do what Jeff said to do


----------



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

colinsuds said:


> yah i use th fake camera method 2  as long as you really advertise liek that it works for me but my neighbourhoods pretty well safe. Plus im friends with most of the kids that would vandalize  lol. Also it not really a great idea to leave to much out side after 9 or 10 anyway. I usually take everything that i actually like inside.


 No chance I am bringing my crap in every night.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol yah thats what i thought. just some people live in super safe neighbourhoods. I know some people who leave it out and i admire their livingspace.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

gamerfreak said:


> No chance I am bringing my crap in every night.


I agree.
I usually start setting up the first week in Sept. and it will take me until the end of Nov. to have it packed away.

Lighting is the most important and a few motion cameras for extra...
Here are the cameras I'm speaking of...
http://www.thefrighteners.com/camera.gif

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Being I was actually stolen from last year--in broad daylight, no less--I think I'd be more into having a real camera. Work some motion lights in with that, and I think I'd be pretty well protected.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Being I was actually stolen from last year--in broad daylight, no less--I think I'd be more into having a real camera. Work some motion lights in with that, and I think I'd be pretty well protected.


That sucks!
FYI, I install security cameras too. Go figure!!

So, what kind of camera are you looking at you like 

Jeff


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The fish line idea is not a good one. Setting traps, even on your own property, can backfire on you in a legal way. Go with FE's plan and if you are on good terms with the local police, ask them to drive by during the night if they can. It never hurts to have friends in high places.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I'd like to get one that has night-vision capabilities with some IR LEDs. Not sure how much a GOOD one would run me though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Well, I'd like to get one that has night-vision capabilities with some IR LEDs. Not sure how much a GOOD one would run me though.


I've been working on that for a couple of weeks.
I need a guinea pig, since I haven't used this particular one yet.

Jeff


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm planning on having cameras and additional spot lights in place before Halloween. My Halloween display was not touched, but my Christmas display was vandalized and some older blow molds were stolen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wolfen manor said:


> I'm planning on having cameras and additional spot lights in place before Halloween. My Halloween display was not touched, but my Christmas display was vandalized and some older blow molds were stolen.


Wolfen, are you looking for the real thing or fake cameras?

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> The fish line idea is not a good one. Setting traps, even on your own property, can backfire on you in a legal way. Go with FE's plan and if you are on good terms with the local police, ask them to drive by during the night if they can. It never hurts to have friends in high places.


lol that police thing never really occurred to me and i know lots! Muahahaha That tip sounds like a no brainer but it never ocurred to me:googly:


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff
I'm looking into real camera's hooked up to a recorder. Would have to be able to work well in low light conditions.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wolfen manor said:


> Jeff
> I'm looking into real camera's hooked up to a recorder. Would have to be able to work well in low light conditions.


What type of recorder are thinking about, a VCR or DVR? And how many cameras are you thinking of?

Jeff


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What type of recorder are thinking about, a VCR or DVR? And how many cameras are you thinking of?
> 
> Jeff


dvr would be ideal but pricey...I would need at least 3 cameras (stationary) to cover the majority of my yard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wolfen manor said:


> dvr would be ideal but pricey...I would need at least 3 cameras (stationary) to cover the majority of my yard.


Here's what I' thinking for a capture card
http://www.armelectronics.com/web/pdf/digrecord/4drpcplus.pdf
and this for the camera
http://www.armelectronics.com/web/pdf/cameras/b480bcir.pdf

I have not yet tried these and am looking for a guinea pig?

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The most important thing here is to listen to Bone Dancer. Under NO circumstances is it legal to set booby traps. Aside from that I agree with plenty of lighting, security cameras, limit access with fencing, and secure everything you can by wiring it down. The bottom line, is don't put out on display anything that you don't want to lose.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> The most important thing here is to listen to Bone Dancer. Under NO circumstances is it legal to set booby traps. Aside from that I agree with plenty of lighting, security cameras, limit access with fencing, and secure everything you can by wiring it down. The bottom line, is don't put out on display anything that you don't want to lose.


It's just too bad you have to worry about this to begin with!
But as mentioned, the idea is to detour the would be vandal, not to "catch" him.
It's always more expensive to prove that you were vandalized than to just be able to avoid it.
this is a wise group here with good info!

Jeff


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I always keep my good stuff inside until the night of (or the day they judge for "best display" in my town)
I always keep a baseball bat near the door in case I get vandals/theives.
"Why yes I can ID the car officer....its the one missing the rear window.":voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Don of the Dead said:


> I always keep my good stuff inside until the night of (or the day they judge for "best display" in my town)
> I always keep a baseball bat near the door in case I get vandals/theives.
> "Why yes I can ID the car officer....its the one missing the rear window.":voorhees:


Have you ever had to use your Ball Bat DoftheD?

Jeff


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello,
Wow I never even though people would actually vandalize property/haunts. That really sucks.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a couple of gravestones get stolen last year. I plan on doing the cameras + fake cameras thing and adding a PVC fence around my yard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> I had a couple of gravestones get stolen last year. I plan on doing the cameras + fake cameras thing and adding a PVC fence around my yard.


What kind of cameras have you looked at?


----------

